# ati 9800 pro temp monitoring problem



## tom44 (Jul 18, 2005)

hi. i downloaded the ati tool to check the temperature of my ati 9800 pro card, but it tells me that it cann nont detect the temperature monitoring chip. i searched in this forum and normally my graphic card should have this chip. the problem is, that i have stripes and fragments on my screen and fear now, that the monitoring chip may be damaged, the card gets too hot what damages the gpu too. that flickering and the coloured fragments even appear when i switch the computer on. i see ascii letters everywhere. the cooling socket under the fan seems to cook. can someone help me, is it possible that the monitoring chip may be damaged, what can i do? thanks very much!


----------

